# Rating BS



## ShannonT (Jan 1, 2018)

I wish I could see which ride gave me 2star. I believe people have a BS why to rate. They have no idea we can lose the right to driver


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

ShannonT said:


> I wish I could see which ride gave me 2star. I believe people have a BS why to rate. They have no idea we can lose the right to driver


Like me I get ratedon looks sometimes


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

dont worry about the occasional idiot not being smart enough to figure out how to properly use the rating system. But, if you start getting a lot of these 'idiots' rating you low, you many need to take a look inward..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ShannonT said:


> I wish I could see which ride gave me 2star. I believe people have a BS why to rate. They have no idea we can lose the right to driver


They DONT care !

Was your chauffers uniform pressed ?
White gloves spotless ?
Was the Perrier chilled ?

Did you run while carrying their Wal Mart bags to and from the car ?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Sisters 18-35 years old will rate you 1 stars if the sun is shining.


----------



## Sorainzo (Oct 24, 2015)

Yeah, that's why I feel that ratings should have less impact. 5-star default ratings right after a ride makes sense because the people that have a good ride don't usually even feel the need to leave a 5-star unless it was an exceptional ride and they actualyl WANT to give you praise for the good time.


----------

